# What color/breed is my dog?



## celizagalvez (Apr 26, 2015)

I recently adopted this girl from the rescue with no info on her. For her first visit the vet mentioned she might be mixed with something. I don't know much about dogs, but she looks like a gsd to me. However she does look a little different than that typical German Shepherd look and I can't put my finger on why. Is it because she doesn't have the black mask? I don't know. Just curious on German Shepherd owner's thoughts.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

She looks full GSD to me  such a pretty girl


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah she's pure. Unusual quality, but pure. There's not a hint of anything else in her.

Like her coat


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I really dont know if your dog is a mix or not but i have seen one with very identical coloring and the owner said the dog is GSD/Husky mix


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

She's definitely black/tan(also known as "creeping tan") with bright points but lacking the mask. She looks like she could be mixed to me. But you can never say if a dog is pure or mixed unless you know its background unfortunately. As the dog could be mixed several generations back but have pure dogs in recent gens. There's just so many variables.

I know a dog that looks like your typical Shepherd/Husky mix type but it's actually a GSD/Husky/Poodle mix!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I came across this again today and thought this would be a neat example ^_^ 

This dog looks like a purerbred Boxer right?









Her dam is actually a boxer/Corgi cross and her sire's a boxer. She's part of the boxer/corgi program that introduced genetically bobbed tails to Boxers. It's actually quite interesting  
Part 1 - The cross Corgi x Boxer | Bobtail Boxers


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> I really dont know if your dog is a mix or not but i have seen one with very identical coloring and the owner said the dog is GSD/Husky mix


Ditto. Very nice looking girl! Enjoy


----------



## the401killer (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like a reversed mask.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Ace GSD said:


> I really dont know if your dog is a mix or not but i have seen one with very identical coloring and the owner said the dog is GSD/Husky mix


I was thinking the head looked a little husky.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree she looks mixed, does she have a double coat? It doesn't look like it from the picture. I wouldn't guess husky if she doesn't. Very pretty though!


----------



## the401killer (Dec 10, 2012)

the401killer said:


> Looks like a reversed mask.


A reversed mask German shepherd look it up.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

concentrate on the condition of the dog

there look's to be very poor muscle in the rear , the thighs 

feed best quality food that you can afford


----------

